# gto key wont turn



## sskillaz (Jun 12, 2016)

2005 gto key physically won't turn , I ordered the new revised cylinder , but in order to remove the old cylinder you need to turn the key to on position ,then push the the little button with the Allen wrench ,what do I do ,my steering wheel is also locked


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry man not sure what you would do. If you don't already have step by step directions here's a great guide.

Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly

Doesn't address how to proceed if you can't turn the key in the ignition tho...


----------



## sskillaz (Jun 12, 2016)

yea I read so many guides and watched ask the videos on YouTube no one really goes on about what to do if your key is seriously stuck I tried graphite lube ,I'm gonna try using compressed air now ,


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sure you've already tried this... But....

Try turning the wheel left to right super aggressively as you try to turn the key. Maybe it's stuck against the steering wheel lock. 

I've gotta do that to get the key to turn in my company car.


----------



## GTO_Cali_k (Sep 14, 2019)

hi, im having the same problem key wont turn at all. how the.. did you ever fix your problem!!??


----------



## GTO_Cali_k (Sep 14, 2019)

^^UPDATE: If your key is just completely stuck and won't turn for you to unlock the cylinder with the pin/Allen key... Just keep playing with the key and steering wheel (if locked) at the same time trying to get it to turn to "on position" where you can then proceed with the Ignition Cylinder Replacement process. 

careful not to force the shit out of it so you don't break anything, gentle force twisting/turning will do.


----------

